# Bare Breast



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

My black Austolorp seems to be missing her breast feathers today. Does that mean that she may be about to go broody on me? It would be her first time to go broody. She is about two and a half years old.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Sounds like it!! Check and see if she has plucked them out and put them in her nestbox! Or, she could be starting to molt.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I hope so

I really want some chicks


----------

